# [SOLVED] ~Gta Sa Wont Start~



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

My Gta Sa Wont Start Up, I Played It In The Past But Now It Wont Work, I Played It On The Same Computer ( I Have Bought The Game) Oh This Problem Started When I Change My Monitor to a Dell 1.... Plez Help Ma


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Actually Now That You Said That, Yeah I Have Done That Three Times Already, Any Other Suggestions.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Try removing it completely and then install fresh.


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

I've Tried That 2, I Also Removed The Hidden Files, And The File In My Documents. Any More Suggestions???


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Try your old minitor and see if it the game will run.


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Um My Old Monitor Does Still Work, But There Are Problems With The Signal Cord, Monitor Wont Show The Actually Color, The Screen Is Usaully Red, Or Blue, But I Can Still Kinda Still Things, Its Just That Is Is Hard 2 See, But I Figured Out The Problem, I Had Needed 2 Lower My Resulation, I Can Actually Start The Game. But Its Extremely SLOW, I've Change The Settings And Its Still SLOW, I Went 2 The System Requriments And It Say's My Pc Can Run The Game??? But Now Its Going Slow AF Plez Help, If Not Then Dont Worry, You Can Consider This Thread Solve Only If You Cant Help Me. (Sorry If This Is 2 Much)eace!:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Is your new monitor bigger than your old one?


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

no not really why you'd ask???


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

You said you had to change your resolution, and then you said it was going slow. It could be because of the resolution change that your computer cannot handle.


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: ~Gta Sa Wont Start~*

Oh Dont Concern YourSelf I've Fix The Problem, With Your Help Of Course, Sorry I've Havent Been On 2 Replie u ASAP, But That Problem Is Long Gone, I Have A Next Problem That I'm Going 2 Post Soon Thanks For Your Support, I Really Appreciate It ALOT. BTW You Guys Rock, So Now I Guess You Can Consider This Case Solved


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post your solution so that other people with the same problem can see how to fix it.


----------



## Jake1610 (Aug 22, 2011)

First, If You Cant Get It To Start, Lower Your Resolution, Right Click On Desktop, Click Properties And Click Setting (Or The Last 1 On The Right Side) In The Screen Area. Put It To A Low Number, For Example 800x600.

On The "Color" Section, Make Sure It's The Highest one, Like 32-bit (I Was Told That A High Resolition, And The Game Would Not Start)

Now You Use The FreewareGameBooster. (Note This Is For The Slow Part) When You Downloaded And Install, Open It Up And Click Start Or (This Closes Unnecessary Programs) If You Know How To Use It, You Should Close Explorer.

BTW If This Dont Help, Or You Dont Know How To Use GameBooster Properly, Go On Youtube And Search "How To Use GameBooster"

All Done Now Peace

~Hope That Helps~


----------

